# Problem with cats



## chatbotté (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm an American expat living in France with my French husband and Domino, our tuxedo cat. She was rescued from a shelter and was a regular at the vet's office for a few months because of the cat flu, necessary vaccinations and spaying. 

I'm joining because there's a sick stray living outside my home. I can't take her in but I'd like to help her out.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

If you contact local cat rescues, one of them might take her, or at least let you borrow a trap to catch her. What are the shelters like in France? If a rescue won't take her, maybe you could find a no-kill shelter that would.


----------



## chatbotté (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
Thank you for your response. Sorry for taking so long to reply.

I did consider taking _Abricot_ (turns out he's been neutered) to the shelter but I took him to the vet to get him tested for FIV first. I was scared that he might get _condamné_ if he tested positive. 

He's FIV positive . The vet and I discussed our options and I decided to give him any necessary antibiotics and to continue feeding him until he passes away. He's a senior citizen too so his days are numbered. The vet didn't discourage me from my decision so I'm gonna stick with it. He sleeps in the farm next door and I feed and hang out with him on a daily basis.


----------



## chatbotté (Nov 5, 2012)

Update: 
I've been doing some research and it seems as though several people here in France adopt only FIV positive cats. I'm going to try to find him a home in the region. I fed him today and he climbed on to my lap purring and trembling. Winter is coming and I can't leave him out there.


----------



## chatbotté (Nov 5, 2012)

Last update on the _Abricot_:
I ended up taking care of him for a month. I built him a little warm nest in the sunroom with his assistance -- he chose his spot. He eventually stopped eating and his health took a turn for the worse. I took him to the vet to be put down and considering his age, FIV status and physical state, the doctor immediately agreed. The vet said I was giving the kitty a wonderful gift.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You were a gift to him. Thank you for what you did for this little guy.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

You were very kind. Bless you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How wonderful that you looked out for this kitty and made him comfortable until he passed away. He was lucky. 

Every time I'm in Paris, I'm astounded by the number of strays who live in the cemetaries - the ones of Père Lachaise are pretty well-known. I know that there are people who feed them, but I don't know that any of them get any kind of medical or other care.


----------

